# Berger bullets



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Does anyone know of an outlet where I might find 7mm 168 gr. hunting vld? I have tried the typical outlets of cabelas, midway usa, lohmans, cheaper than dirt.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Chuck


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm fishing on DL and my phone will not let me search Powder Valley, or their site is having problems. Check Powder Valley. I have had good luck with the them.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks.... I checked them out.. and they don't have any.

I even contacted Berger they said they have had a huge demand and all the supplies are gone. They don't know when they will will run that bullet again. But they said soon they hope.

I guess I might have to find a different bullet to use this fall for my elk hunt.

thanks again for the link.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I checked Bruno's shooters supply in Phoenix and they didn't have them either. I seen some of the new Nosler long range Accubond in Bismarck Sheels in 7mm. I have been waiting for the 30 cal.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

check this out might have some http://www.bullets.com/search/?s=catego ... =caliber:7


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Kurt did I see on fishingbuddy that you need H4350? I may be able to get my hands on some. Let me know if you want any.

Edit: It might cost you a cup of coffee.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you kurt.

I am ordering then as we speak.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> Kurt did I see on fishingbuddy that you need H4350? I may be able to get my hands on some. Let me know if you want any.
> 
> Edit: It might cost you a cup of coffee.


ya i need some but probably have to wait this house building thing is really messing up my prioriteys :wink:

chuck bullets.com has always been a good back up i know they are a sponsor on the hide so they should be good to go


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I didn't find any H4350, but I did find IMR 4350. I can always find what I don't use.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

OK... I found the bullets, and powder....and they are shooting great out of my Tika T3 7mm Rem Mag.

I used the 168 Gr VLD Hunting bullet with 65.3 gr. of IMR 7828 SSC. It is traveling at 3002 ftps. I shot yesterday at distances of 100, 200, 300, and 400. Was windy conditions. At 100 yards 1"-1.5" groups At 200 yards 2- 2.5" groups 300 yards 5-6" grouping and at 400 yards about 10-12 in grouping. Now I am not a crack shot by any means and someone could do a lot better. Also I am a beginner at reloading. So i know someone could do even better.

Just thought I would let people know of the luck I am having with this bullet and load. I know there isn't that many 7mm Rem loads that people talk about on this site.

Here is a picture of my 100 yard group.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I shoot a 210 gr in my 300 Win mag, 150 gr in my 270 Win, and 140 gr in my 6.5X284 and 6.5 Creedmoor. All of them shoot under 1/5 inch and carry energy further than anything I have found so far. I am waiting to try Noslers new long range accubond. I think they may be exaggerating the ballistic coefficient. If not I'll be wishing I didn't have $1000 worth of Bergers on hand.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> I shoot a 210 gr in my 300 Win mag, 150 gr in my 270 Win, and 140 gr in my 6.5X284 and 6.5 Creedmoor. All of them shoot under 1/5 inch and carry energy further than anything I have found so far. I am waiting to try Noslers new long range accubond. I think they may be exaggerating the ballistic coefficient. If not I'll be wishing I didn't have $1000 worth of Bergers on hand.


they are dont worry your bergers are still better. especially if you point them


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well the Berger Bullets worked good.

I shot this bull at 340 yards. It hit its mark right behind the front shoulder. Great round and did the damage. Bull only ran about 20 yards and toppled over.

For those of you wondering... It is a 4 X 6.

If you look at the picture the 5th point is about 2 inches long. Hard to see but it is there... and counts... HAHA.


----------

